# CS5 splatter brushes



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Can you help me find splatter brushes for CS5?

I can't find ANY. I find them for every other photoshop version, but for some reason none have been made for CS5.

I might just be missing them somewhere, so asking you guys if you know of any.

Thanks.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried brusheezy? I wouldn't really know, Gimp 2.6.6 takes all PS brushes  The one of the only aspects in which Gimp is superior to PS.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

They have CS5 brushes, but no splatter brushes.

It's like Splatter brushes is Taboo for CS5. Annoying as hell.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

M.C said:


> They have CS5 brushes, but no splatter brushes.
> 
> It's like Splatter brushes is Taboo for CS5. Annoying as hell.


Can you not manually extract and install the brushes?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I finally found one damn brush pack. Thanks for helping.


----------

